# Latest on Meldahl fishing pier!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Jan 30: I finally got a call back concerning the fishing pier at the Meldahl Dam. It will be located on the KY. bank of the plants trail race. It will be closer to the down river side of the trail race. SO YOU will NOT be fishing in to the OHIO RIVER!! The pier will have a ramp and steps down to it. The person said It will not be done till May or June. 

The Generating group is responsible for the PARK that is to be built not the state of Kentucky. I am not sure when that will done either. The amount of generating will be determined by the Army Corps of Engineers. There will NOT be any warming of the water thru the generating process!!

So the big question will be if the bait fish run up in the *new canal or not.* If the bait fish go in there then the other fish should follow to feed on them. In that case it may be easier to catch strippers and catfish instead of having to cast to the dam gates. If the bait fish still hang out by the dam then Meldahl is done for as a fishing spot. You still can try from a boat in the Ohio but you will not be able to take a boat into the canal as it stands NOW.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds good to me! And like a riddle we'll hafta figger as time goes bye.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

So is it going to require a ky fishing license since it is not on main river?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

OK, well that actually sounds better to me, than putting it on the rip-rap into the main river. 

I think that with heavy flow out of the tailrace, that could be attractive to stripers, etc.., and will definitly provide a good sauger bank fishing condition.

We'll have to wait and see. As I always like to say, "Change is usually for the worse." By expecting the worse, I am rarely disappointed.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

So how many people will be able to fish from this pier? If the fishing is any good at all we will be fighting for a spot. It doesn't sound all that encouraging to me. I guess we will never be able to cast to the gates again? Anyone want to buy a 12' surf rod?


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Can you send me a longitude and latitude , cant find it on mapquest lol


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Go on google earth and enter Meldahl Dam. It will show it but the photomay be a few months old.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

nlcatfish said:


> Jan 30: I finally got a call back concerning the fishing pier at the Meldahl Dam. It will be located on the KY. bank of the plant&#8217;s trail race. It will be closer to the down river side of the trail race. SO YOU will NOT be fishing in to the OHIO RIVER!! The pier will have a ramp and steps down to it. The person said It will not be done till May or June.


It's hard to believe any tail race would be considered something other than the Ohio River. You've lost me there. I can't imagine baitfish won't seek any slack current there. 

I will say, I miss the old days. Then again...


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

from what I saw its gray in color and sits in the river just on the down river side below where the water comes out from the hydro its about where you see the black fabric under the new riprap


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

I've not seen detailed construction plans but it occurs to me that the dirt and rip rap structure surrounding the hydroplant is a temporary cofferdam? I would envision a similar fishing pier to what is at Greenup. That would leave the hydroplant directly out in the river. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

It's already open people on youtube posted videos


----------

